# plzzz tell me what does that mean



## Shilla (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, we are newly married, i have a doubt, u might think i sound silly, but we have no experience in sex, so i wanna know something from you all, so these are my questions, 1). we are not comfortable with missionary position, or any positions where my legs needs to be expanded, so we always try jockey position(i lie with my stomach, and he is on the top,with my legs not much expanded, but i have heard that missionary is the only good position to get pregnant, will the position we try work? 2). after having sex those places completely becomes wet? what does that mean, has he not ejaculated in the vagina and has it been somewhere else?plz help me, i think about this a lot and get worried.thank you for reading and helping me...cheers!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Shilla said:


> i have heard that missionary is the only good position to get pregnant, will the position we try work? 2). after having sex those places completely becomes wet? what does that mean, has he not ejaculated in the vagina and has it been somewhere else?plz help me, i think about this a lot and get worried.thank you for reading and helping me...cheers!!!


Why so anxious to get pregnant so quickly? You are just newly married, Sex is all new, don't you want to take it slow, learn, enjoy & explore each other? So long as he ejaculates near your vagina- depending on how fertile you are , if he has healthy good swimming sperm, they will swim right in there, and conception is very possible. It is true the more concentrated sperm shooting up there gives the BEST chances though. 

Why are you hesitant to expand your legs? These things will have to be overcome. 

If you are enjoying the experience with him , the wetness afterwards outside of your vagina can be either YOUR juices that well up in excitement to his rubbing there or HIS ejaculating, probably both -after the fact, wetness has a way of dripping & making it's way to many places. 

Please don't be offended by this book suggestion, but you could always start here, Even for those of us who are more experienced, these books are still helpful in picking up new tips & ideas in the bedroom. Amazon.com: The Complete Idiot's Guide to Amazing Sex, Third Edition (9781592573271): Sari Locker: Books


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I got pregnant with #2 being bent over the arm of a couch gettin it from behind LOL. 

I am curious about the other posters questions. Why wont you spread um? I had a friend a while back who had both hips replaced and simply couldn't spread her legs very far apart...not sure how they over came that. But anyway, if it's a medical issue I get it and wouldn't worry about getting pregnant. Don't rush it...it happens way to quick anyway. But if it's an emotional barrier you need to get past it to experience allot more fun and intimacy with your spouse.


----------

